# Can a German Shepard Fit In With Me?



## New Girl (Aug 1, 2013)

Hi! I'm new here. I was thinking about buying a GSD. I've done a little over two months of research on the GSD breed. I'm seventeen and a senior in high school. I won't be living in a college dorm when I attend college or a stranger's rent house. I will be living in my mom's rent house, I'll just pay utilities. She said it was fine with her if I got a GSD dog. I'm only attending school for three hours. My GSD will be an inside dog, it will only be outside if I am. I read that GSDs like to be with their owners. I'm trying to become a very active person, so I'm looking for an active dog. I'm more than willing to be patient in training my new puppy. I do have experience with dogs. I've owned a chocolate lab, and she was pretty good size. I trained her basic commands. Sadly, she died when I was around 11 years old. Me and mom don't know what caused her passing. I also owned a Daschund (sorry if spelling is wrong) and I had him half-way trained. I sold him to my aunt's friend, I just didn't like such a small dog. He was also kind of lazy, not very active at all. I know GSD dogs shed all year around and a lot. That doesn't bother me at all. I'm more than capable of grooming it everyday for up to an hour in a half. As for walking it, like I said, I want an active dog. A dog that will play fetch, swim, and jog with me. I'm more than capable than spending a hour- two times a day- playing with my GSD puppy. I live on a small farm. We have over 50 acres. I know GSD dogs need training, which I'm more than happy to give it. Because I know training your dog yourself can create a strong bond. I want a strong bond with my dog. I'll also socialize my new puppy, beginning at a early age. I'll take it with me wherever I go and a place I know where it's safe for my GSD, and where it is allowed to go. I want a dog that will love me just as much as I love it. I was just wondering if a GSD dog would fit in well with me. I can afford all the feed and vet bills. I'm not feeding it anything from Walmart, or grocery stores. It will either be some of the following: Eagle Pack, Innova, Blue Buffalo, TOTW, Merrick, Wellness, or Fromm. I'm just looking for a loyal, lovable dog. Do you guys think I'm right for a GSD and is a GSD right for me? 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

I think you will do fine with a German Shepherd. It sounds like you have a very good game plan worked out. :thumbup:


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

I don't see why not. If you are unsure, go with an adult rescue instead of a puppy. You have a better idea of what their personality and activity level are.


----------



## Jaythethird (Jul 1, 2013)

Heck sounds like you guys could have a great time to me. I don't really think there would be any set bar on what makes someone a great owner, I say go for it. You sound like you have the resources part down. Wish ya the best of luck on whatever choice you make! 

Howdy from Idaho!


----------



## AngelaA6 (Jan 20, 2013)

Sounds like a great home for a future GSD with an owner that's up for the responsibilities  I would definitely check out The Puppy Place section on the forum  loads of great advice.


----------



## sitstay (Jan 20, 2003)

I will be the lone voice of dissent, then. I think you should wait. Your schedule will be changing every semester, and although you might be spending three hours in class the first semester, you might have two or three times that in the next semester. And the first two or three years of a GSDs life can be pretty trying on the owner's patience. 

In addition, there is a ton of work to do outside of class. For every hour you spend in class, figure you will spend another two or three hours in study. And in college there is nobody telling you what to do and when to do it. You are responsible for your own time management. 

I know it is hard to wait for something you want so badly. But really, the best way to set yourself up for success as an owner is to be ready for ownership. Wait! You will be glad you did.
Sheilah


----------



## Jaythethird (Jul 1, 2013)

Hence I don't ask anyone what to do. Can tear your soul up listening to humans, pull at your heart. Life's full of doubts and assurances, ups and downs, grinds and coasts. Only you know what to do. If you haven't already your mind made up, I'd choose the opposite of what you are thinking  

Howdy from Idaho!


----------



## Jaders (Jul 8, 2012)

Being in school, living on my own and working , I will say having a dog is tough but not impossible. I think you would have a great bond with your dog but you have to be as committed as you say you will- to both school and your dog. 

It sounds like you would be great. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## rgrey (Jul 30, 2013)

I did the whole college, work, have-a-GSD thing. While I wouldn't go back and change it I did miss out on a lot of fun college stuff. I couldn't afford to board and no one I knew was willing to, or could, puppy sit so there were field trips I missed, fun weekend trips, ect. that I had to turn down. There were also the late nights out, the parties (not that I was into the drinking scene but the normal parties) and just...I dunno, the freedom to go "yeah-lets go do THIS" with other people my age. 

You also have to consider if you want to get involved in something school related-sports, extracurricular things, ect-if you'll have time for a dog (especially if you are looking at a young dog). You might be able to tie the dog in (say, if your school has some sort of doggy group) and that would be perfect-best of both worlds! And you get to hang around doggy people!! 

My brother's ex-girlfriend decided to get a dog while in college, had all these plans of taking the dog everywhere with her. She was/is going to be a vet so had it all worked out with training, socializing, ect. Even with all the planning she had trouble having enough time for her school work and training the dog. She ended up dumping the dog with anyone who wasn't in class-friends, boyfriend, her parents. Poor dog spent more time traveling between homes during puppy-sitting than she did with her. I know she meant well but it wasn't a good situation for the dog (and showed in progressive problem behaviors). 

So...keep in mind you may want to go do all the college stuff (which you SHOULD-not that I'm saying go out and drink and party hearty, just go and build friendships and hang out with people your own age and do fun stuff while you have less bills and responsibilities.) A dog may, or may not fit in with that. 

Just, stuff to think about.


----------



## Merciel (Apr 25, 2013)

I'm with Sheilah. I think it's wisest to wait.

College can be difficult in unexpected ways. If you go to grad school, that will probably mean moving, which can be difficult with a large dog in tow. If you end up working in another city, doing an internship, or studying abroad, again, trying to do those things can be tough with a big dog. Not to mention, there'll be time demands (some of them unexpected) and opportunities to travel and work and experience new things (many of them unexpected, too).

Tying yourself down at this stage in life may limit the things you can do in the future. And you may find it difficult to meet the dog's needs fairly while also attending to your other responsibilities.

I don't know how much of that applies to you and your plans, but if any of it _might,_ then I'd say wait. Do everything you can to put yourself in the ideal position to be a great owner later. But at age 17 and about to embark on the roiling journey that college can be, IMO, it's better to make short-term sacrifices for long-term gains.


----------



## Trotter (Jan 16, 2013)

I think you sound like a great would-be GSD owner (though I'm not happy with your bailing on the Dachschund just because you changed your mind - dogs are a commitment), but I also agree that having one before you're more life-settled could be a problem for you and the dog. Finding a rental apt or house (once you launch from mom's house) can be challenging, and GSDs can start to lose their good behavior if neglected, not sufficiently exercised, left alone too much, etc. Improper socialization? He might attack any boy/girl friend you want to bring over and you'll be posting in the Aggression section, asking what to do.

You are more mature than most 17 y/o and clearly have done your research, but still need the life experience to know how big dog ownership works in the real world (it's difficult), outside of mom's house. These are big complicated dogs. Speaking of mom's house, if you get a GSD and you're tempted to let him have the run of the 50 acres, or even a big part of it, be prepared for him to start killing anything he can catch, including mom's chickens, that baby goat, rabbits, etc. Nature is hard to deny, and harder if you don't keep a handle on it from the outset. Once he starts that, it'll be hard to stop without formal training.

Enjoy the journey.


----------



## Gretchen (Jan 20, 2011)

I think your living situation is very good for a GSD or most any dog. Having a GSD around will hopefully keep you safer if you plan on going out hiking or doing active things alone. GSDs can get really goofy and may be a good stress relief when you have term papers or finals to study for.

When my daughter moved out on her own when she was 20, she missed having a dog so much, her landlord was understanding and let her have a dog. She did fine having a dog through college, although she had a roommate to help.


----------



## New Girl (Aug 1, 2013)

Thanks to all that replied! It was good hear all kinds of advice! I decided to hold on purchasing a GSD. I'll wait until I move into my mother's rent house. By the way, I'm a senior in high school. I won't be starting college until fall next year. Also, I'm not a social person. I don't like parties, even the regular, non-drinking parties, so missing out on things doesn't faze me at all. I don't plan on traveling abroad. Once again, thanks for all your help! I appreciate it! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

